# Tybee in February



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

I was just invited to go to Tybee Island mid-February. I do a lot of surf / boat fishing further north in NC, but have never been to Tybee. What are the fishing options that time of year?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Sarboard,

Your fishing options that time of year from shore are little to none. We start getting warm days then but our water temps will still be in the fifties. Don't bother trying from shore. But there is inshore boat fishing available. Chasing schools of Redfish on mud flats is popular. Nearshore reef and wreck fishing is good if the winds are cooperative. Go by Tybee Bait and Tackle at Lazaretto Creek marina and they can point you in the right direction if you gotta fish.

Tybee does a small town version of Mardi Gra, a parade and lots of bar hopping if your are down then.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info Fatback! I thought February is a little early, but chasing redfish might be a good option for us.


----------

